# Rite Aid Pharmacy - Halloween 2019



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped into a local Rite Aid tonight and they have some fall out but are working on Summer Clearance now. Still a lot of aisles filled. 50% off on garden statutes/gnomes, pool noodles, other summer mdse. Keeping my fingers crossed that the pterodactyls are back this year once halloween makes it out .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you have a Rite Aid rewards card, this morning I just got an email from them (had been in the store last week and bought a few things using my card so guessing it triggered the email). It was announcing an appreciation FRIENDS AND FAMILY WEEKEND --

Friday, August 30 and Saturday, August 31

30% OFF regular retail with your wellness+ rewards card (in-store and online purchases). The promo code is THANKS and valid online only and wellness+ online enrollment is required. Expires 8/31/19 11:59pm EST. The email also has a bar code coupon for redeeming in-store. Also says Receive sale price or 30% off for each eligible item, whichever is lower. One time use only, listed restrictions apply. The one time use unfortunately means that you can only shop one in-store location to use it.

Don't know if any locations will have any halloween out yet, but as I posted above a week ago, my local small store had summer clearance as well as some fall items so who knows.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Called around a few Rite Aids in south San Jose area to see if they had any halloween out. A few did so decided to check one out in case I found a pterodactyl from last year (didn't yet) so that I can use my Friends and Family 30% off coupon on.

Here's what I did find. Very nice remodeled store on Santa Teresa at Cottle. This is just the start, no costumes, lighting and other decor items put out yet. Should happen in the next few weeks. BTW shocked to learn that the Gilroy Rite Aid was one of the Rite Aids closed apparently this month - shopped there many times looking for halloween and they use to stock early too (Walgreens bought a number of them and closed some).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Continuing on....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

and more props....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I just bought this little girl doll on the rocking horse from Big Lots


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

and more....














































and found this 12'x12' gazabo in the summer 50% off clearance area for 99.99. Waterproof fabric, netting and airvent, fire retardant canopy.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Omg wolves! ? ? ?

There are no Rite Aid stores near me which is a total bummer. Still happy to see stuff though. Thanks for getting us pictures!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

If I remember right, they do a 50% off sale for a week fairly early. Late September maybe?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> If I remember right, they do a 50% off sale for a week fairly early. Late September maybe?


I think they have in the past. Don't recall if it was all halloween or not. Probably worth a look back through prior year's threads for them and of course no guarantee they will follow same path. Several hundred RiteAids were bought by Walgreens so who knows how that plays into their sales now.

I didn't set up last year but went to a haunted house in San Jose instead so didn't even go into one last year to be able to say what they did last year. Of course that was the year they carried the skeleton pterodactyls that I could have used for my dino theme...sigh.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in today to a small local store and they were just starting to put out halloween. More info in Album photo descriptions.










A couple of items not shown before. I thought the wall lantern was very nice.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped in today to a small local store and they were just starting to put out halloween. More info in Album photo descriptions.


There is a _very_ good chance that whatever was in that top box did not survive the trip


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Rite Aid has 50% off on halloween right now (9/1 - 10/31) with RiteAid rewards CARD and 75% off on what's left of their summer seasonal.

Their poseable skeletons are now 29.99, I picked up a pair of the really nice wall lanterns for 14.99 each. High Voltage fuse box, 7.49; reaoer and spider web capes, 9.99; vampire cape, 7.49. The CDs and DVDs are buy one get one 50% off; Pumpkin sitting Jack, 19.99; masks 1.49-9.99; the gargoyle, the reaper bust and medusa, 14.99. I took more photos and when I get a chance will post.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

All the Rite Aids near me either shut down or changed over to a Walgreens....very disappointing. I used to love checking out their stuff and they do have the 50% off pretty early. I never paid full price there.

What is the shape of the container holding candy with the M and M guys on it ? house? tombstone ?
I haven't seen that anywhere. I've seen a pumpkin and this year a white skull but not this, whatever it is.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> All the Rite Aids near me either shut down or changed over to a Walgreens....very disappointing. I used to love checking out their stuff and they do have the 50% off pretty early. I never paid full price there.
> 
> What is the shape of the container holding candy with the M and M guys on it ? house? tombstone ?
> I haven't seen that anywhere. I've seen a pumpkin and this year a white skull but not this, whatever it is.


It's a haunted house tin. The GID Happy Halloween is on the roof of it. Unique tin box.

I still have a few RiteAids in reasonable driving distance but yes a lot of the locations got bought and converted to Walgreens. I've liked having Walgreens, CVS and RiteAid around for variety in what they carry at halloween.


----------



## Hartiverse (Dec 21, 2018)

Too bad the stuff's not on the website. Looks like it will take a personal visit to the store.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

looks like im going to have to make a trip been looking for something like those battery op wall lanterns for awhile.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's photos from yesterday's trip in. They always have some items I think are unique to them and as I mentioned I picked up a pair of the lanterns. The lanterns were top on my list. I can picture them hung against a wall with a black pvc pipe underneath to create an easy street lamp--maybe for a Jack the Ripper scene--or can also see them on each side of a wagon front facade. The flame color is great and I think this is a good price.

These photos were from the smaller Rite Aid I visited that was about to set up. In general I find the quality of Rite Aid's halloween items to be pretty good. I also think their mask selection has some higher quality masks than other similar stores. Might go back to pick up a pack or two of their chain. More realistic painted quality to it than some of the other chains I've seen.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice pics GoS, I agree about the lanterns , they are the one thing I would have bought if I had the chance. Would like 2 or 3...oh well. This is the first year all my stores are gone so the pain is still fresh lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some Rite-Aid stores opened at 7am today. Stopped in mine and was able to pick up two battery small strobe lights at 75%. Everything came up 75%. My store was pretty picked over, but a few nice props left (werewolf, scarecrow/crow, Mickey Mouse, howling wolf) so could be worth your trip in. I only saw a few costumes and masks so wondered if they pulled a lot already.










Surprisingly Harvest was 75% too despite Thanksgiving still weeks away.


----------

